# Super deals while they last



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Since Black & Decker bought out the Pentair Group (Porter Cable, Delta, Oldham) I have been worried something would happen to the quality of service and product. I visited my local Porter Cable / Delta repair facility and found the world has turned orange and yellow. Combining the service centers is fine with me, one place for most of my repair parts. Here is the good news: Moving discounts at the old B&D/DeWalt shop, and any remaining remanufactured Porter Cable or Delta tools are on super clearance discounts. If you have a local repair facility for any of the above companies check with them now for deals that will not last.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Thanks for the information Mike!


----------

